# Using visa in France



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Anyone used a Barclays Debit Visa at ATMs in France. If so what ATM and what banks.

Hope you can help. Starting France touring in October 2010

Thanks

Westkirby01


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

In France I have used Visa And MasterCard debit and credit, in all banks they are really civilised  

Loddy


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You can use at any ATM showing the Visa sign. However, Barclays charge 2.75% for cash withdrawals from ATMs as well as for goods and services so You might want to consider getting a cashcard such as a Caxton FX euro card where withdrawals are free. The link is here:

http://www.caxtonfxcard.com/cards_description.asp?dist=CAXTGENL


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We have used our Barclays Connect Debit Visa here and in Portugal and you can use it at any ATM, Supermarket petrol station etc in France but and it is a big *BUT* I am looking at my January 2010 Barclays Bank Statement and we used our Connect Visa Debit card for Diesel at a filling station in Spain, 53,47€ at exchange rate of 1,112 includes commission of £1.29, thats what is printed on the Statement. A cash withdrawal in Portugal of 200€ same exchange rate as above with a commission of £4.82 and a fee of £3.59.

You have time to arrange to get a Debit/Cash card that doesn't charge you these extortionate fees before you set off.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you for the information folks. We have been told that Barclays do not charge for ATM withdrawal. However I will make enquiries as to how the exchange rate is adjusted or even charged.

Will let you know

Westkirby01


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The link is here:

http://www.bank.barclays.co.uk/Helpsupport/Debitcardratesandcharges/P1242557964236

The 2.75% fee rises to 2.99% in October.


----------



## davejan (Jun 22, 2010)

Charge is levied to cover possible exchange rate fluctuation, but don't forget that the exchange rate is usually a commercial one and bettr than you would get if changing cash. This usually more than makes up for commission.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Banks*



gelathae said:


> You can use at any ATM showing the Visa sign. However, Barclays charge 2.75% for cash withdrawals from ATMs as well as for goods and services so You might want to consider getting a cashcard such as a Caxton FX euro card where withdrawals are free. The link is here:
> 
> http://www.caxtonfxcard.com/cards_description.asp?dist=CAXTGENL


Just what I was about to mention. Expensive way to spend.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Lots of advice on Martin Lewis 'Money Saving Expert' website. This reinforces the good advice already given.

The best way to spend abroad is using a 'fees free' credit card. I have Nationwide (fees free in Europe) and Santander (fees free worldwide).

I also have a Caxton prepaid mastercard for cash. Easy to load (online, by phone or text) and no fees for withdrawals. Also get a much better exchange rate than in the high street.

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

One point to watch with any card is that some foreign banks employ a maximum limit to what you can withdraw with a " foreign" card. It makes sense to withdraw as much as possible per transaction so we usually go to the upper limit ( c.250 euros) but fairly often this is refused.

The machine does not make it clear why the request is refused and it is easy to panic and think your card is not working. Go for the next amount down and all is fine.

G


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi ownedbycollies.

Thank you for the information. Are you aware that Nationwide are to charge from September?


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Westkirby

I understand that they will be charging for the debit card but the credit card is OK.

More recently, I have used the Santander Zero card and have kept the Nationwide for emergencies (but never had one - touch wood!) as I find its easier to keep a track of things on a single card.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The Post Ofice credit card is also free for the payment of goods and services but not for ATM withdrawals..


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Westkirby01 said:


> Hi ownedbycollies.
> 
> Thank you for the information. Are you aware that Nationwide are to charge from September?


I thought it was November.


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

One other thing worth a mention is to contact your card issuer before travelling and inform them you will be abroad. I normally do this and find the companies helpful and appreciative, it also gives peace of mind knowing your card won't be refused.


----------



## altius (Sep 13, 2010)

hi, you can find all US bank locations, addresses, telephone numbers and more details here. Check out the below link

US Bank Locations


----------



## mavisangelica (May 30, 2010)

bradleypark said:


> One other thing worth a mention is to contact your card issuer before travelling and inform them you will be abroad. I normally do this and find the companies helpful and appreciative, it also gives peace of mind knowing your card won't be refused.


I did this both with my Halifax visa debit card (just called into a branch and they made a note) and also with my Caravan Club Credit Card. I rang the CC Card company up (after the usual 20 option menu!) I could have done it through the menu but that would have been only to tell them one country not all the countries I might use it. When I eventually spoke to someone and they took the details of all the countries they then turned round and said that the card may still get refused!

Between myself and hubby we had our cards refused (electronically) probably 3 or four times but on each occasion we used another one no problem and were able to use the refused card elsewhere. Noteably I think it was hubby's Yorkshire Bank debit card was refused at the Switzerland border but hos other CC Visa worked fine (although he didn't notify any of his card companies that he was going abroad).


----------

